#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  ΚΕΝΑΚ - Αποπεράτωση εργασιών

## natasadrg

Καλησπέρα,

Πρόκειται για οικοδομή (pilotis+3 όροφοι) της οποίας η άδεια εκδόθηκε το 1987. Αποπερατώθηκε το 1988 το υπόγειο, η pilotis και ο Α' όροφος. Οι υπόλοιποι όροφοι Β', Γ' και δώμα σταμάτησαν στο στάδιο των τούβλων και των μονώσεων εσωτερικά. Εκδόθηκε άδεια κατηγορίας 3 (2020) για αποπεράτωση εργασιών στον Β' και Γ' όροφο. Κατά την έκδοση της άδειας δεν κατατέθηκε μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ. Θεωρείται ότι θα απαιτηθεί από τον Ε.Δ. μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ με πιθανότητα να θεωρηθεί αυθαίρετη οικοδομή; 

Η νομοθεσία για τον ΚΕΝΑΚ αναφέρεται σε ριζική ανακαίνιση και εξαιρέσεις. Δεν εντόπισα κάτι σχετικά με τη συνέχιση εργασιών.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Xάρης

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, η αρχική οικοδομική άδεια του 1987 έληξε και δεν ήταν σε ισχύ το 2020, οπότε και εκδόθηκε νέα οικοδομική άδεια.
Η νέα οικοδομική άδεια κατηγορίας 3, "*αποπεράτωσης*" όπως την χαρακτηρίζεις, βάσει ποιου συγκεκριμένου εδαφίου χαρακτηρίζεται ως τέτοια;

----------


## natasadrg

Εκδόθηκε άδεια κατηγορίας 3 και ο τίτλος της άδειας είναι <<Αποπεράτωση εργασιών Β και Γ ορόφου σε υπάρχων 4οροφο κτίριο με υπόγειο, pilotis και δώμα>>. Δεν βασίζεται σε κάποιο εδάφιο, είναι απλά ο τίτλος της άδειας.

----------


## Xάρης

Στις περιπτώσεις της κατηγορίας 3 των οικοδομικών αδειών δεν αναφέρεται η περίπτωση αποπεράτωσης.
Μόνο ανέγερση και προσθήκη.
Συνεπώς, παρόλο που ο τίτλος αναγράφει "_αποπεράτωση_" εν προκειμένω πρόκειται για άδεια προσθήκης δόμησης.
Συμπεραίνω λοιπόν ότι απαιτούνται όλες οι μελέτες που απαιτούνται σε κάθε περίπτωση προσθήκης σε νομίμως υφιστάμενο κτήριο. Άρα και ΜΕΑ.

----------


## natasadrg

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! 
Μια ακόμη ερώτηση καθώς είμαι νέα μηχανικός και ακόμη δεν έχω πλήρη εικόνα της νομοθεσίας. 
Οι περιπτώσεις αποπεράτωσης και συγκεκριμένα αν έχει λήξει η άδεια και ο ιδιοκτήτης θέλει απλά να συνεχίσει τις εργασίες σε ποια κατηγόρια άδειας ανήκουν;

----------


## Xάρης

Προμηθευτείτε τον Ν.4495/17 όπως ισχύει και δείτε το άρθρο 36.
Κάντε και μια αναζήτηση με το λήμμα "αποπερ" και βρείτε όλες τις σχετικές αναφορές.

Κανένας μηχανικός, είτε νέος είτε παλιός, δεν τα γνωρίζει όλα, πολλώ μάλλον όταν η νομοθεσία συνεχώς τροποποιείται.

----------

natasadrg

----------


## fotinoula

Καλημέρα σε όλους .Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας για μια περίπτωση που με απασχολεί.Έχω κτίριο με οικοδομική άδεια τον 02/1999. Το κτίριο έχει ολοκληρώσει τον φέροντα οργανισμό του και ενδιαφέρεται ο ιδιοκτήτης να το αποπερατώσει.Η άδεια εκδόθηκε με άλλο μηχανικό ο οποίος έχει συνταξιοδοτηθεί Και έχει πληρωθεί την επόβλεψη. Με τι διαδικασία μπορώ να συνεχίσω τις εργασίες για την αποπεράτωση της οικοδομής? Με οικοδομική άδεια κατηγορία 3 για αποπεράτωση εργασιών με όλες τις μελέτες?θΑ πρέπει να γίνει ΜΕΑ, μελέτη προσβασιμότητας θέρμανση κλπ? Έχω καταμπερδευτεί και με τις αλλαγές της νομοθεσίας δεν είμαι σίγουρη καθόλου.Η αμοιβή θα υπολογιστεί με αναλυτικό αν δεν κάνω λάθος ε?Επίσης θα πρέπει να γίνει αναθεώρηση για αλλαγή επιβλέποντος. Αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνει πρώτα πριν την έκδοση άδειας αποπεράτωσης?Συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις.Απείχα καιρό από το επάγγελμα και τώρα που τα ξαναπιάνω έχω πελαγώσει.
Ευχαριστώ για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια ή πληροφορία.

----------


## Xάρης

Η εκδοθείσα το 1999 οικοδομική άδεια είναι σε ισχύ;
Αν όχι, πώς θα εκδώσεις άδεια αποπεράτωσης;
Τέτοια άδεια, απ' όσο γνωρίζω, εκδίδεται βάσει της §5α του άρθρου 107 του Ν.4495/17 σε περίπτωση τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτων.

----------


## fotinoula

Καλημέρα.όχι δεν είναι σε ισχύ η άδεια δυστυχώς.Οπότε σε αυτή την περίπτωση πως θα το αντιμετωπίζατε εσείς?

----------


## fotinoula

Συνάδελφοι έστειλα μαιλ στο e-ydom@cental.tee.gr και έλαβα απάντηση για την περίπτωση μου την οποία παραθέτω για να βοηθήσει και άλλους συναδέλφους.

Καλημέρα σας! Αναθεώρηση ΟΑ για αλλαγή επιβλέποντα μπορεί να γίνει εφόσον η άδεια είναι σε ισχύ. 
Κατόπιν συνεννόησης με την Αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ εξετάστε το ενδεχόμενο αφού κλείσει η παλιά άδεια (έλεγχο αμοιβών επίβλεψης) να εκδοθεί νέα ΟΑ για αποπεράτωση των εργασιών. 
--
Με εκτίμηση ΤΕΕ-Τεχνική Υποστήριξη e-ΥΔΟΜ

Συνεπώς πρέπει πρώτα να γίνει η διαδικασία "κλεισίματος της άδειας" και έπειτα θα εκδοθεί νέα ΟΑ για την αποπεράτωση.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση.

Κατά τη δική μου γνώμη, άδεια αποπεράτωσης δεν μπορεί να εκδοθεί παρά μόνο βάσει του άρθρου 107 του Ν.4495/17.

Αυτή τη στιγμή έχεις μια κατασκευή η οποία είναι ημιτελής.
Ταυτόχρονα, η άδεια βάσει της οποίας ανεγέρθηκε, έχει λήξει και εργασίες δεν μπορούν να γίνουν.
Πώς θα "κλείσει" αυτή η άδεια, από τη στιγμή που είναι ημιτελής η κατασκευή;

Ερώτηση: Η σημερινή κατασκευή, ως ημιτελής, δεν είναι αυθαίρετη;
Θεωρώ πως ναι, διότι δεν εφαρμόστηκαν στο σύνολό τους οι μελέτες που συνόδευαν την εκδοθείσα άδεια.
Άρα, πρέπει να γίνει πρώτα μια δήλωση αυθαιρέτων και μετά ή έκδοση άδειας αποπεράτωσης.

----------

fotinoula

----------


## spiderman

Σε αντίστοιχη περίπτωση έγινε ως εξής. Πας ΙΚΑ και ζητάς βεβαίωση ενσήμων του έργου όπου φαίνεται αν τα ένσημα του φέροντα οργανισμού κολλήθηκαν εντός της πρώτης 4ετίας που η άδεια ήταν σε ισχύ. Αν ναι την προσκομίζεις στην ΥΔΟΜ και μπορούν να σου θεωρήσουν με τις τότε διατάξεις επ' αόριστον λόγω αμέλειας του τότε μηχανικού. Αν όχι (δηλ. δεν κολλήθηκαν όλα τα μπετά όσο η άδεια ήταν σε ισχύ) τότε αυτήν την στιγμή έχεις έναν αυθαίρετο σκελετό και πας όπως λέει ο Χάρης.

----------

fotinoula, Xάρης

----------


## fotinoula

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Η διαδικασία αυτή είχε ακολουθηθεί με άδεια που είχε λήξει? Θα προσπαθήσω να δω αν μπορώ να το κάνω έτσι και θα ενημερώσω και εδώ.

----------


## stathis21

λιγη βοηθεια παρακαλω  εχω το εξης θεμα 

Καλημερα σας. 
Υπαρχει κτιριο  με αδεια του 1990 (δεν είναι σε ισχυ)    με αποπερατωμενη τοιχοποιια ,φερων οργανισμο και μερικως αποπερατωμενα τα δικτυα  (ηλεκτρολογικα- υδραυλικα) . Η αρχικη αδεια ειχε εκδοθεί σε αγροτεμαχιο 25,00 στρεμματων   (στρεμματικη αδεια) και κατοπιν αυτου εγινε συσταση καθετων ιδιοκτησιών  οποτε σημερα  η επιφανεια γηπεδου  που αναλογει στο  κτιριο  που  μας  αφορα είναι  περιπου 950,00 τμ.


Επισης εγινε τακτοποιηση αυθαιρεσιών  με τον Ν.4495/2017  στο ακινητο με υπερβαση δόμησης όχι όμως και καλυψης.
Εγω λοιπον θελω να εκδοσω αδεια ετσι  ώστε να αποπερατωθεί το κτιριο και  να κατασκευασω και πισινα  . 

Με επικοινωνια που ειχα με την αρμοδια υδομ μου ειπαν  ότι  επιτρεπεται  η πισινα η οποια δεν υπηρχε  στα  αρχικα  σχεδια  οποτε μπορω να συνεχισω  για την εκδοση αδειας. Όμως δεν μπορουσαν  να με κατατοπισουν σε ποια κατηγορια (1,2,3)  στο  ηλεκτρονικο  συστημα θα ενταξω την αδεια μου  οποτε και ρωταω εδω τους συναδελφους μηπως παρω καμμια απαντηση   

Οποτε τα ερωτήματα είναι τα εξης.


Σε ποια κατηγορια θα ενταχθεί το ακινητο  )1,2,3) ;Απαιτηση κενακ;Η πισινα θα εκδοθεί με την ιδια  αδεια η πρεπει να εκδοθεί  διαφορετικη  αδεια για πισινα


Το ακινητο βρίσκεται εκτος σχεδιου -εκτος δασικου – σε κτηματοογραφημενη περιοχη – όχι παραδοσιακος όχι αρχαιολογικος χωρος

----------


## Xάρης

Μπορείς να αιτηθείς την έκδοση μίας άδειας για την αποπεράτωση και την πισίνα.

ΚΕΝΑΚ νομίζω ότι δεν απαιτείται, αν δεν απαιτούνταν την περίοδο κατασκευής του κτηρίου. Διαφορετικά θα απαιτούνταν και στατική μελέτη με τους σήμερα ισχύοντες κανονισμούς και έλεγχος κατά ΝΟΚ. Εδώ όμως έχουμε την περίπτωση ημιτελούς κτηρίου με αυθαιρεσίες, του οποίου ζητούμε την αποπεράτωση βασισμένοι στο άρθρο 107 του Ν.4495/17.

Για την κατηγορία οφείλει η αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ να σου απαντήσει. Κατέθεσε έγγραφο αίτημα-ερώτημα με αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου και θα ήθελα να επανέλθεις στο φόρουμ εδώ και να μας πεις τι σου απάντησαν; Αν σου απάντησαν "_δεν γνωρίζουμε_" θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον.

Ας πούμε όμως και τη δική μας άποψη.

Πρόκειται για *νομιμοποίηση*; Όχι, τακτοποίηση έχουμε και αποπεράτωση αυθαιρέτου.
Προβλέπεται *αυτοψία από την αρμόδια ΥΔΟΜ*; Όχι.
Άρα δεν είναι κατηγορία 2.

Πρόκειται για *κατοικία* σε *εκτός σχεδίου* περιοχή, στην οποία υφίσταται *κτηματογράφηση και εγκεκριμένο* *ΓΠΣ** ή* *ΣΧΟΟΑΠ** σε άρτιο κατά τον κανόνα*;
Αν ναι, τότε είναι κατηγορία 3, διαφορετικά κατηγορία 1.

Η πισίνα είναι κατηγορία 3, αλλά εφόσον δεν εκδίδεται άδεια μόνο για την πισίνα, τότε θα πάει με την κατηγορία για το κτήριο.

----------

